
An Update on Fatalities Due to Venomous and Nonvenomous Animals in the US - dbcooper
https://www.wemjournal.org/article/S1080-6032(17)30313-7/fulltext
======
dbcooper
Libgen link:
[http://libgen.io/scimag/?s=10.1016%2Fj.wem.2017.10.004&journ...](http://libgen.io/scimag/?s=10.1016%2Fj.wem.2017.10.004&journalid=&v=&i=&p=&redirect=1)

~~~
esaym
Thank you!

